# Install mylink radio from a different vehicle on 2016+



## bandit2941 (Oct 7, 2018)

I’m the guy whose radio is losing presets as described in a nearby thread. Figured I’d start a new thread for this question since it’s different.

I went on eBay and found a replacement stereo from a wrecked Cruze for $40. Figured it’s cheap enough to try. Will I need to program or have the VIN programmed into the replacement radio? The dealer told me their replacements are plug and play, no programming necessary, but does the same apply if the radio comes directly out of a different vehicle? This is a gen2 2016 with 8” Bose radio.

thanks!


----------

